# Pictures of....



## Katkoota

... the fluffs 

Crystal (taken last week)
[attachment=58097SC_8756.jpg]
and Snowy (taken today) he had a lil trim
[attachment=58098SC_8877.JPG]

lil bro's kitty, Romeo (taken few weeks ago)
[attachment=58099SC_8559.JPG]

Kat LOVES these innocent fluffs SO MUCH :wub2: :wub2: :wub2: 

Thanks for looking


----------



## Orla

gorgeous fluffs!!

Love Snowys new hair cut!


----------



## tygrr_lily

fantastic pics! love your photography skills


----------



## madden

Soo cute!!!! Your babies are adorable :wub2:


----------



## iheartbisou

All 3 are* gorgeous*!!!!


----------



## Maglily

great pics and I love the name of your cat...who's beautiful !


----------



## Katkoota

and few pictures taken from my few days trip to Venice, Italy end of last August - I was organizing some pictures today when I came across these - before they go to my external hard drive, I thought of sharing them .. hope you like them too  
[attachment=58100SC_0639.jpg]

[attachment=58101SC_0297.jpg]

[attachment=58102SC_0309.jpg]

[attachment=58103SC_0413.JPG]

[attachment=58104SC_0555.jpg]

[attachment=58105SC_0271.jpg]

Here is what I got for my malts
[attachment=58106SC_0521.jpg]

and here is what I received 
[attachment=58107SC_0326.jpg]

They call it Venice...I call it: The floating, romantic city


----------



## iheartbisou

Great photos!! the light is perfect!! it doesn't even look real


----------



## princessre

Beautiful babies and beautiful pictures! :wub:


----------



## Katkoota

[attachment=58111SC_0238.jpg]

[attachment=58112SC_0243.jpg]

[attachment=58113SC_0468.jpg]

[attachment=58114SC_0609.jpg]


----------



## Katkoota

last but not least, Snowy and Crystal with Antonio and Gabi at home
[attachment=58115SC_8780.jpg]


----------



## silverhaven

Lovely pictures  Your babies are so darling :wub: I need little barrettes to hold Lola's hair like that. Mmmm wonder where I can get them. Venice looks gorgeous, I haven't been there, but I must.


----------



## donnad

Beautiful babies and beautiful pictures!


----------



## PreciousPrince

Great pics, especially love the first one of Crystal. Def frame that one! :heart:


----------



## jen_hedz

Snowy and Crystal are adorable, I love seeing pics of them :wub: :wub: What beautiful pictures of Italy, you have great photography skills!!


----------



## momtoboo

Beautiful pictures Kat, you're a wizard with a camera. Love the photos of Venice,what a beautiful place to visit. But my heart belongs to Snowy & Crystal :wub: :wub: . Adorable photos of your adorable fluffs,love seeing those precious little faces.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

look at Crystal :wub: she's perfect.  you know how much I LOVE Snowy :wub: he's the man :walklikeanegyptian: 
hey I have a great idea why don't we trade lives for a day, I'd love to see Venice and Dubi


----------



## revakb2

What beautiful pictures. Venice looks beautiful, and of course S & C are as adorable as always.


----------



## KAG

Oh wow. Truly stunning. Your babies, Venice and Antonio!!!
xoxoxoxox


----------



## =supermanskivvies=

The pictures of Venice are amazing! And I love the picture of Snowy and Crystal with their teddy bears. They look so happy!


----------



## mysugarbears

Great pictures of the furkids and Venice is gorgeous... :wub:


----------



## Tina




----------



## Katkoota

Glad to read that you enjoyed the pictures guys .. Thank you for your words about the babies :wub: :wub: :wub: They are the ones who brighten my days . I love them more than anything else 


QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Nov 6 2009, 07:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848047


> I need little barrettes to hold Lola's hair like that. Mmmm wonder where I can get them..[/B]


I got Crystals from a store that sells hair accessories for human kids  You can also find them online. Check this site out 

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Nov 6 2009, 08:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848067


> hey I have a great idea why don't we trade lives for a day, I'd love to see Venice and Dubi[/B]


 lets trade them for months rather than just a day Paula .... from June till Oct each ear :biggrin:


----------



## njdrake

Your pictures are always great! I love seeing pictures of Crystal and Snowy. :wub: 
Venice looks amazing. It really does look beautiful and you're so lucky to have been there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nissa Fiona

QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Nov 6 2009, 09:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848040


> last but not least, Snowy and Crystal with Antonio and Gabi at home
> [attachment=58115SC_8780.jpg][/B]



Kat, I love all your pictures (you have quite the eye) but this one has to be my favorite! DARLING!


----------



## iheartbisou

Kat, what camera and lens are you using? Also on manual? Tell me, tell me!! lol. You take such beautiful photos and have a great eye!


----------



## silverhaven

Oh thank for letting me know  The goody brand is easy to get. It will get rid of the stray hairs getting in Lola's eyes maybe.

The D3 is a fab camera. I was thinking, oh I hope she didn't take that on holiday :new_shocked: Then I saw that you used a D80.


----------



## jodublin

Beautiful babies and great pictures!
:wub:


----------



## almitra

Love the pictures, Kat!


----------



## Katkoota

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Nov 7 2009, 05:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848442


> but this one has to be my favorite! DARLING![/B]


The malts LOVE their Italian teddies: Antonio and Gabi. I have a pic of the two of them playing with each at the same time (taken a month or so ago - will search for it and share it once I find it)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 7 2009, 05:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848448


> Kat, what camera and lens are you using? Also on manual? Tell me, tell me!! lol. You take such beautiful photos and have a great eye![/B]


NIKON D80 and D3. 
I use two lenses: Nikkor 50 mm & Nikkor 18-200 mm VR 

With my D80, I use manual mode more often than the D3. If not manual, then P mode - I no longer use Auto... I like to have more control over the aperture, shutter speed...etc 

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Nov 7 2009, 05:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848459


> Oh thank for letting me know  The goody brand is easy to get. It will get rid of the stray hairs getting in Lola's eyes maybe.
> 
> The D3 is a fab camera. I was thinking, oh I hope she didn't take that on holiday :new_shocked: Then I saw that you used a D80. [/B]


It sure will hold the little hair away from adorable Lola's eyes :wub: 

Actually, the D80 is a fab camera too ... Here are few of the many pictures that I took with this camera

This is Baby Rose - who was my foster dog :wub: :wub: I still get her updates ... She is currently doing very well and is so happy 
[attachment=58152:10720_16...535553_n.jpg]
we were at the beach when the above pic was taken...she went crazy playing in the sand, digging, running around...etc (hence the sandy face in the pic )

a snail
[attachment=58151:7726_171...723718_n.jpg]

a bird 
[attachment=58153:10720_16...165964_n.jpg]

and many many more pic from my D80 that I took and still take  Yes, Italy pictures were taken with my D80 ... Glad to read that you liked them all 

QUOTE (jodublin @ Nov 7 2009, 08:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848515


> Beautiful babies and great pictures!
> :wub:[/B]


QUOTE (almitra @ Nov 7 2009, 09:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848531


> Love the pictures, Kat![/B]



thanx Jo and Sandra...glad to read that you loved them


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Beautiful pictures, Kat! You've seen so many beautiful places, what wonderful memories and experiences. I adore Crystal's first picture, and Snowy always looks like he's smiling when you capture him :biggrin: . And thank you for the update on Baby Rose, I think of her often. :wub:


----------



## Katkoota

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Nov 7 2009, 09:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848534


> thank you for the update on Baby Rose, I think of her often. :wub:[/B]


That picture of Baby Rose is framed and displayed in my room :wub: I am just happy that she is being treated the way she is supposed to: with love and care. Thanks for thinking of her :grouphug:


----------



## silverhaven

Yes I agree the D80 is a good camera for sure. I used to own one  now I have the D300 and the D700. I could use something a little smaller for traveling though. Wow! does it ever get heavy. Like you, I use my little 50mm to keep it light and fast.


----------



## I found nemo

Great pictures, Kat! Absolutely beautiful :wub: :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom

Oh, Kat - your pictures are just incredibly gorgeous!! Your furbabies :wub: :wub: :wub: look wonderful, as always - of course they are the light of your
life!! The pictures of Venice are postcard perfect!! Of course a good camera is helpful, but you have to know how to use it, and you obviously do! And
Venice looks unchanged since I was there many, many years ago - what a special city! Thanks for sharing these!! :grouphug:


----------



## princessbellasmom

These pictures are GREAT! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## susie and sadie

Awww, such sweet, precious babies!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: And what gorgeous photos of Venice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ilovemymaltese

Hey Kat! The Nikon D3 is way to expensive for me LOL Which of the pics were taken with the D3?


----------



## Katkoota

thanks for your word everybody :grouphug: 

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 9 2009, 01:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848963


> Which of the pics were taken with the D3?[/B]


the first three pictures of this post were taken with the D3


----------



## The A Team

Geez, Kat....I go away for a few days and look what I miss!!! Guess I need to stay home more. I love your pictures, the kids are always fun to see....and I adore your pictures of Venice!!!!! How wonderful!!!!

Thanks for sharing them with us...


----------

